# Rally Titles and Qualifying?



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys, Reed and I are training to do Rally. I've read the AKC page and I thought I understood how you get a title, but a friend of mine said something that confused me. 

Do you have to place in order to get the title? Or more importantly...how do we earn a title?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

No, you do not need to place in order to get a title.  All you have to do is qualify.

To qualify, what you need is a score of 70 or higher in AKC, I believe. Points are taken off for tight leash, re-doing signs, sloppy turns, very crooked sits/fronts, etc.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

That's what I thought! Ok. We're going to start going soon and I was only concerned if we'll qualify, because my goal is to get the title. I mean, placing would be nice but I want to go get out there!!!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Yay! We've just started Rally, too....me and Lucy, that is. She's only done APDT (has 2 legs toward her 3 to qualify L1A), but we're planning on doing AKC and CPE.
Good luck to you! It's alot of fun! Eventually, I want to get Hazel (pic below) into Rally.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Yay! We've just started Rally, too....me and Lucy, that is. She's only done APDT (has 2 legs toward her 3 to qualify L1A), but we're planning on doing AKC and CPE.
> Good luck to you! It's alot of fun! Eventually, I want to get Hazel (pic below) into Rally.


Congrats!!! Did you guys qualify on your first few runs? We have a couple of trials lined up I want to go to, and if Reed can do as well in the trials as he's done in practice, I think we can qualify. But we really need to start working on less treats. Right now we do 4-5 treats for the whole course. 

We're also doing CGC practice on Saturdays (Rally class is Fridays) and in that class he can do a bunch of heeling for no treats, so I really think we're getting there. 

But the ring will be so much different.

Does anyone know where I can find example courses? I have a few, but more would be great!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! Yeah, Lucy qualified her 2 legs for APDT L1A in her first trial! She would've earned her title in that trial, but I made mistakes (arrghh!). Anyway, I'm still proud. I don't use treats with Lucy that much. I only give her a treat at the start of the run and at the end. She does fine with this. Maybe you could find some sample courses on the various websites (APDT, CPE and AKC), but I really don't know. Have fun!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

In my experience, it's very difficult to find courses online. If you're in class at a dog club, you might want to ask around to see if they have any lying around. I know we have a pretty big collection at my club.


----------

